# Πόσο κοστίζει ο μύθος;



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους πιστούς Χριστιανούς, αλλά... Διαβάζω στο in.gr, όπως κάθε χρόνο:

Σε κλίμα ευλάβειας και κατάνυξης πραγματοποιήθηκε το μεσημέρι του Μ.Σαββάτου η τελετή αφής του Αγίου Φωτός στο Ναό της Αναστάσεως στα Ιεροσόλυμα.

Εκεί βρέθηκε και η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία με επικεφαλής τον υφυπουργό Εξωτερικών Σπύρο Κουβέλη. Μαζί ο αρχιμανδρίτης Μιχαήλ, ως εκπρόσωπος της Εξαρχίας του Παναγίου Τάφου, ενώ εκ μέρους της Ιεράς Συνόδου στην αποστολή συμμετέχει ο μητροπολίτης Βεροίας και Ναούσης Παντελεήμων.

Στην ελληνική αποστολή συμμετέχουν επίσης, εκ μέρους των κομμάτων, οι βουλευτές Βασίλης Οικονόμου (ΠΑΣΟΚ), Μιχάλης Χαλκίδης (ΝΔ) και Ουρανία Παπανδρέου (ΛΑΟΣ).

Η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία και ο Πατριάρχης Θεόφιλος Γ', μετά την τελετή μετέβησαν στην αίθουσα του πατριαρχικού θρόνου, όπου ο υφυπουργός άναψε τη λυχνία με το Άγιο Φως.

[...]

Στην αντιφώνησή του, ο κ. Κουβέλης εξέφρασε τη συγκίνησή του, που θα μεταφέρει το Αγιο Φως στην Ελλάδα και ευχήθηκε να αποτελέσει ένα ξεκίνημα για ειρήνη στον κόσμο και τούτη την περιοχή που δοκιμάζεται αλλά και για πρόοδο στην Ελλάδα, μια χώρα που έχει ανάγκη να κάνει γρήγορα βήματα προόδου, για να κοιτάξει το μέλλον με διαφορετικά μάτια.

Με τιμές στην Αθήνα

Στο αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος, το Αγιο Φως θα γίνει δεκτό με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους.

[...]

Στη συνέχεια, με άλλες πτήσεις της Aegean Airlines και της Olympic Air, καθώς και με αεροσκάφη C-130 και ελικόπτερα της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας, το Άγιο Φως θα ταξιδέψει και στο τελευταίο χωριό της Ελλάδας, μέσα σε μικρές ειδικά κατασκευασμένες λυχνίες.​
Ζήστε το μύθο, στην Ελλάδα, στα Ιεροσόλυμα, άντε να πληρώσουμε να κάνουν πασχαλινές διακοπές μερικοί υπουργοί και βουλευτές, δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Αλλά κάθε χρόνο, όλη αυτή η κινητοποίηση για να πάει το «άγιο φως» σε κάθε γωνιά, για να μοιραστεί στα θορυβώδη πανηγυράκια και να φωτιστεί ο αδιαφώτιστος πληθυσμός, *ΓΙΑΤΙ*; Πριν αποκτήσουμε ελικόπτερα και C-130, μήπως τουλάχιστον ήμασταν πιο μακριά από το πανηγύρι, πιο κοντά στο μύθο;

Καλή ανάταση!


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2010)

Το σώου ξεκίνησε εδώ και όχι πολλά χρόνια, γιατί δεν το θυμάμαι τη δεκαετία του '70, τουλάχιστον όχι "σε κάθε γωνιά της Ελλάδας", ούτε θυμάμαι εκδρομές των πολιτικών μας μέχρι εκεί. 
Μήπως το σώου είναι περισσότερο πολιτική απόφαση για τη στήριξη του Πατριαρχείου Ιεροσολύμων;


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 4, 2010)

Πολιτική απόφαση είναι, αλλά για εσωτερική κατανάλωση μάλλον.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Αυτό έγραψε *πέρυσι* ο Αλέκος Λασκαράτος σε άρθρο του στο protagon.gr με τίτλο «*Η απάτη με το Άγιος Φως*»:

Για δεκαετίες είμαστε μάρτυρες μιας απίστευτης απάτης που συντελείται κάθε Μεγάλο Σάββατο, στα Ιεροσόλυμα, με το λεγόμενο “Πανάγιο Φως”. Κάθε τέτοια μέρα λοιπόν, γύρω στο μεσημέρι, πραγματοποιείται το “θαύμα” της τελετής της αφής του Αγίου Φωτός στον Ιερό Ναό του Παναγίου Τάφου στα Ιεροσόλυμα με την παρουσία του Ελληνορθόδοξου Πατριάρχη Ιεροσολύμων, του Αρμένιου Πατριάρχη και χιλιάδων πιστών. Πρώτα λοιπόν σβήνουν όλα τα καντήλια και κεριά του Ναού. Ισραηλινοί αστυνομικοί ερευνούν σπιθαμή προς σπιθαμή τον ιερό ναό για τυχόν ύπαρξη αναμμένου φωτός. Ερευνούν επίσης τον Πατριάρχη για τυχόν ύπαρξη κρυμμένου αναπτήρα ή σπίρτων. Αφού διαπιστωθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε το επιλήψιμο, οι δύο πατριάρχες μπαίνουν στο κουβούκλιό του και βγαίνουν, μετά από λίγη ώρα, με αναμμένες τις λαμπάδες τους. Ήρθε το φως το αληθινό! Η χαρά ζωγραφισμένη στα πρόσωπα των πιστών που σπεύδουν να ανάψουν και τη δική τους λαμπάδα. Το φως αυτό θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στη φετινή Ανάσταση στους ναούς, όταν ο ιερέας, βγαίνοντας από το ιερό της εκκλησίας, αναφωνήσει «δεύτε λάβετε το φως το αληθινό». Σε ό,τι μας αφορά, όμως, η ιστορία δεν τελειώνει εδώ. Στο αεροδρόμιο του Τελ-Αβίβ υπάρχει ελληνικό κρατικό αεροπλάνο που περιμένει να παραλάβει τη φλόγα για να τη μεταφέρει στην Αθήνα, απ’ όπου με άλλα αεροπλάνα, αυτοκίνητα (και γαϊδουράκια) θα μεταφερθεί σε κάθε γωνία και σε κάθε ιερό ναό της ελληνικής επικράτειας (ακόμα και στην άνω και την κάτω ραχούλα) για να συμμετάσχει στην τελετή της Ανάστασης. Κυβερνητικό κλιμάκιο (φέτος θα είναι επικεφαλής ο υφυπουργός Εξωτερικών, Κώστας Τσιάρας) θα συνοδέψει τη φλόγα, η οποία θα γίνει δεκτή στην Αθήνα με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους.

Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς σε αυτή την ιστορία η οποία καλά κρατεί δεκαετίες τώρα; Την απάτη; Την υποκρισία; Τον σκοταδισμό; Την ηθική αυτουργία του ελληνικού κράτους στο μέγα αυτό ψέμα;

Ας δούμε όμως κάποια στοιχεία:

Από πού μας προέκυψε ο Αρμένιος Πατριάρχης; Δεν είναι ελληνική η εκκλησία του Πανάγιου Τάφου; Είναι. Όμως, στην κούρσα των δύο εκκλησιών για την «κατάκτηση» του Τάφου, πρόλαβαν οι Αρμένιοι και κατοχύρωσαν το τελευταίο τμήμα του από το ύψος των γονάτων και μετά. Έτσι, όταν επισκέπτεσαι τον Τάφο, υπάρχει ένας διαχωριστικός τοίχος που τον χωρίζει στα δύο. Πρέπει να βγεις από τον ναό και να μπεις σε ένα μικροσκοπικό παρεκκλήσι, όπου ένας νυσταλέος και αδιάφορος Αρμένιος παπάς κάθεται ανακούρκουδα. Περιμένει να τον "ασημώσεις". Όταν ρίξεις τα ψιλά, τότε σηκώνει ένα μαύρο κουρτινάκι και αποκαλύπτει τα τελευταία 30-40 εκατοστά του Τάφου. Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό! Το είδα με τα μάτια μου πριν από 10-15 χρόνια.

Κλειδί σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία είναι βέβαια το χρήμα (follow the money, που λένε και στα αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα). Οι Ισραηλινοί αστυνομικοί και το κράτος, παρότι καγχάζουν τη χριστιανική θρησκεία, παίζουν μια χαρά το παιχνίδι του κλέφτη και του αστυνόμου. Γιατί να χαλάσουν τη μαγιονέζα που τους αποφέρει τόσα χρήματα, με τους πιστούς που επισκέπτονται κατά χιλιάδες τους χριστιανικούς άγιους τόπους; Οι ορθόδοξοι και οι Αρμένιοι, παρότι κατά βάθος αλληλομισούνται, παίζουν το παιχνίδι της ειρηνικής συνύπαρξης χάριν του χρήματος, της δόξας και της ισχύος που τους αποφέρει όλη αυτή η ιστορία. 

Σε ό,τι αφορά στο “θαύμα”, αυτό καθαυτό, έχω τις εξής δύο (μεταξύ πολλών) απορίες. Γιατί χρειάζεται να επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε χρόνο η τελετή; Το Άγιο Φως μιας χρονιάς δεν κάνει και για την επόμενη και για τη μεθεπόμενη; Δεν αντέχει στον χρόνο; Έχει, δηλαδή, περιορισμένη διάρκεια ζωής με ημερομηνία λήξης (στην ετικέτα);

Οι ορθόδοξοι χριστιανοί που ζουν π.χ. στην Αυστραλία και που η ώρα τους είναι εφτά ώρες μπροστά από εμάς, δεν έχουν καμία πιθανότητα να παραλάβουν έγκαιρα το Άγιο Φως για να κάνουν Ανάσταση. Αυτούς δεν τους σκεφτόμαστε, δεν τους λυπόμαστε, έτσι καταδικασμένοι που είναι;

Θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω και άλλο, αλλά νομίζω πως είπα αρκετά. Θέλω να κλείσω με δυο λόγια για τον ρόλο του ελληνικού κράτους σε όλα αυτά. Είναι ντροπή το επίσημο κράτος να συντηρεί τον σκοταδισμό. Είναι ντροπή το ελληνικό κράτος να μεταχειρίζεται τους πολίτες ως πρόβατα. Είναι ντροπή να μιλάνε τα κανάλια για θαυματουργές εικόνες που δακρύζουν.

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα το κράτος, τώρα που υποτίθεται πως εκσυγχρονίζεται η ελληνική κοινωνία, να εγκαταλείψει τον σκοταδισμό που συντηρεί και υποδαυλίζει, για καθαρά ψηφοθηρικούς σκοπούς, τόσα και τόσα χρόνια;
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=24216


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Το παρακάτω έγραψε φέτος ο Νίκος Δήμου, (πρώην) μέλος του Ποταμιού, κλείνοντας άρθρο του στο protagon.gr με τίτλο «Αντικληρικισμός και αντικομουνισμός».

Όσο πλησιάζει το Πάσχα και σκέπτομαι πως πάλι θα ξοδέψουμε χρήματα για να φέρουμε το (δήθεν) Άγιο Φως και να το υποδεχθούμε με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους, γίνομαι εμμανής αντικληρικός. Και υποθέτω πως το ίδιο θα γινόταν και ο Ιησούς, που από ό,τι ξέρουμε, δεν πίστευε σε ειδωλολατρικά σύμβολα – και μάλλον θα μοίραζε τα χρήματα στους φτωχούς.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=33252

Η επαναδιατύπωση της γνωστής αυτής άποψης του Νίκου Δήμου προκάλεσε αντιδράσεις, κάποιες με την αναμενόμενη πολιτική λαθροχειρία, όπως αυτή η δήλωση του εκπροσώπου των ΑνεξΕλ Τέρενς Κουίκ:
«Το Ποτάμι μάς είπε στην αρχή ότι συμφωνεί στο ξεπούλημα του ονόματος της Μακεδονίας μας. Τώρα το Ποτάμι λοιδορεί το Άγιο Φως της Αναστάσεως. Τι άλλο θα “ξεβράσει” μέχρι τις εκλογές;»

Χτες ο Νίκος Δήμου ανακοίνωσε στο ιστολόγιό του ότι φεύγει από το κόμμα για να μην του κάνει ζημιά, έστω και ως απλό μέλος.

Το Άγιο Φως θα έρθει και φέτος. Ο Διαφωτισμός αργεί.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Το Άγιο Φως θα έρθει και φέτος. Ο Διαφωτισμός αργεί.


Ο Δημόσιος υπάλληλος Αμβρόσιος για Ν. Δήμου: «παρακαλούμε τόν Θεό νά σαπίσει τό στόμα του!»
«Ο γάϊδαρος γκαρίζει! Ο βάτραχος κράζει κοάξ-κοάξ! Και ο άθεος βγάζει πρός τά έξω τη σαπίλα της ψυχής του!»


Ενώ ο «ένθεος» βγάζει προς τα έξω την άδολη χριστιανική αγάπη της άμωμης ψυχής του, μεγαλοβδομαδιάτικα. 
Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα. 

Κι αν κανείς σου πει καμιά κουβέντα βαριά,
ρώτα τον αν είν' αυτή χριστιανική συμπεριφορά


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2014)

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν ο Πανάγιος Τάφος είναι πράγματι το σημείο όπου είχαν θάψει τον Ιησού. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το Άγιο Φως είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο ή ανθρώπινη ταχυδακτυλουργία (αν και θα ήθελα να μάθω). Οι πιστοί ζουν με τις παραδόσεις τους και, αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που πιστεύουν σε κάτι περισσότερο από το συμβολικό (ότι, ας πούμε, ο Θεός στέλνει εθιμικά το φως του στις ανατολικές εκκλησίες), δεν πρόκειται να τους αλλάξεις τα μυαλά — η βλάβη είναι μάλλον μόνιμη.

Αλλά το να υποστηρίζει το κράτος, με τόση επισημότητα, αυτό το παγανιστικό πανηγυράκι, δείχνει πόσο δυσκολεύεται η πολιτεία να ξεκολλήσει από το ράσο. Ο Θεοδωράκης του Ποταμιού έσπευσε προχτές να πει ότι δεν θέλει να μπερδευτεί με το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα. Σιγά μην τολμούσε: παπάδες και πονηροί πολιτικοί θα έσπευδαν να του σκάψουν τον τάφο. Άρον άρον σταύρωσον τον Σταύρον!

Οπότε, ας με συγχωρήσετε κι εσείς κι ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος, αλλά το Άγιο Φως για μένα είναι *σύμβολο σκοταδισμού και καθυστέρησης*.


Α, και λίγος Δημοκίδης: http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/47810
Πλούσιο υλικό στο λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Άγιο_Φως


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2014)

Η μεταφορά αεροπορικώς συνέβη πρώτη φορά μόλις το 1988 με πρωτοβουλία και έξοδα ιδιώτη έως το 2000, όπως διάβασα πέρυσι στην Ελευθεροτυπία (δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω ξανά το άρθρο). Όταν σταμάτησε ο ιδιώτης να πληρώνει, είπε το κράτος να μην μας αφήσει παραπονεμένους. Για το κόστος κάποιοι έθεσαν ένα ερώτημα πέρσι και ξανά φέτος, χωρίς να λάβουν ποτέ απάντηση. Υποθέτω δεν θα είμαστε οι μόνοι που το έκαναν.

Νομίζω ότι οι πολιτικοί φοβούνται τον ίσκιο τους. Ειλικρινά νομίζω ότι το λαϊκό αίσθημα θα στήριζε την κατάργηση της μεταφοράς με κρατικά έξοδα, ακομη και την κατάργηση της μισθοδοσίας των ιερέων και την αλλαγή του συντάγματος επί το λαϊκότερον και τόσα άλλα που αποφεύγουν. Υποψιάζομαι ότι φοβούνται τους ίδιους τους ρασοφόρους και όχι τόσο το ποίμνιο-ψηφοφόρους: μην έχουν καμιά διαπλοκή, καμιά μπερδεψούρα; Τι να πω... τόση πολιτική δειλία πια;

Στο Πάρε-δώσε έκαναν μια ωραία ανασκόπηση, δεν ξέρω πόσο έγκυρη είναι βέβαια - ούτε διαβάζω Πάρε-δώσε, μου έκανε εντύπωση όμως.

Στο μεταξύ πάρτε και μια ωραία μούφα να διασκεδάσετε:
Με Ryanair, για λόγους οικονομίας, θα ταξιδέψει το Άγιο Φως!


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2014)

Ε, δε το λες και παράδοση... Από το 1988 ξεκίνησε! Το 1988 μετά από πρωτοβουλία του Ιάκωβου Οικονομίδη, ιδιοκτήτη ταξιδιωτικού πρακτορείου (σήμερα έχει τον τίτλο Μέγας Αρχων Ρεφερενδάριος και έχει χριστεί Μεγαλόσταυρος) και σε συνεργασία με τον Θόδωρο Τσακιρίδη (μετέπειτα πρόεδρο των Ολυμπιακών Αερογραμμών) και με τον έξαρχο Ειρηναίο (μετέπειτα πατριάρχη Ιεροσολύμων) καθιερώθηκε η μεταφορά του Αγίου Φωτός στην Ελλάδα με αεροπλάνο αμέσως μετά τη λήψη του από τον Πανάγιο Τάφο. Την οργάνωση της μεταφοράς του Αγίου Φωτός ανέλαβε το ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο του Ιάκωβου Οικονομίδη Ζ Tours από το 1989 έως το 2002 καθώς στη συνέχεια την οργάνωση της μεταφοράς ανέλαβε το ελληνικό Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών. 

«Μέχρι τότε το Φως ερχόταν με βαπόρι μία εβδομάδα μετά την Ανάσταση. Εγώ έπεισα τον Θόδωρο Τσακιρίδη (αργότερα πρόεδρο της Ολυμπιακής) να βάλει ειδική πτήση». Όμως, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση κατέβαλε στην Ολυμπιακή όλα τα έξοδα της οργάνωσης του ταξιδιού, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των επιβατών του αεροπλάνου! Η ειδική πτήση μετέφερε κάθε χρόνο μεταξύ 200 και 300 προσκυνητών.

Βεβαιώνει η σχολιάστρια του ιστολογίου τoυ Δημοκίδη Eleni Greg.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2014)

"Μέγας Αρχων Ρεφερενδάριος" :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Τώρα φταίω εγώ που κατουρήθηκα στα γέλια;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το Άγιο Φως θα έρθει και φέτος. Ο Διαφωτισμός αργεί.


Μόνο θα έλθει;  Aegean: Επιπλέον αεροσκάφη για τη μεταφορά του Αγίου Φωτός το Μεγάλο Σάββατο Αρκεί να μην πληρώσω εγώ την Aegean. (Τώρα σοβαρό είναι αυτό, ή μήπως κι αυτό μούφα; Δεν ξέρει πλέον κανείς τι να πιστέψει...)


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2014)

Έριξα μια ματιά στη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση που κάλυπτε τηλεοπτικά τον Επιτάφιο. Η εκφωνήτρια περιέγραφε με πολλά λόγια και ιδιαίτερη θέρμη αναμασώντας βαρετές κοινοτυπίες. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν το ίδιο γινόταν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια (με περιγραφή των εκφωνητών εννοώ). Ο θρησκευτικός ζήλος έχει καταλάβει το ραδιομέγαρο ή είναι απλώς ιδέα μου;


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2014)

Το άρθρο του Τ. Θεοδωρόπουλου που ανέφερα στο #7 κατέληγε με την παρακάτω μάλλον άστοχη σύγκριση / (κλειστή) επιλογή:

Διότι ανάμεσα στον αχρείο συμπατριώτη μου που βαράει δυναμίτιδα, γιατί μόνο αυτό κουβαλάει στην ψυχή του, και τον ταλαίπωρο ιερέα που ψέλνει με τη γιαγιούλα για το άγιο φως, εγώ προτιμώ τον ιερέα και τη γιαγιούλα.

Το άρθρο του Θοδωρή Γεωργακόπουλου στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή φαίνεται να απαντά εν μέρει και στο επιχείρημα με τη γιαγιούλα.

*Το Άγιο Φως και ο μύθος της κοσμικής Ελλάδας*

Σε κάθε θρησκευτική γιορτή αναζωπυρώνεται στους κόλπους μιας μικροσκοπικής μειοψηφίας μια συζήτηση που έχει να κάνει με τη θρησκεία και την επιρροή της στην κοινωνία. Κάθε Πάσχα, ας πούμε, εμφανίζονται ιδέες και απόψεις σε μέσα κοινωνικά ή μη, από άθεους ή μη θρησκευόμενους, που άμεσα ή έμμεσα καταδικάζουν, επικρίνουν ή κοροϊδεύουν επίκαιρες ορθόδοξες χριστιανικές παραδόσεις και την επιρροή της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας στην κοινωνική και πολιτική ζωή του τόπου. Οι απόψεις αυτές απαντώνται από προσβεβλημένους πιστούς που υπεραμύνονται του δικαιώματος του λαού να εκφράζεται όπως θέλει και αμφισβητούν το δικαίωμα των πρώτων να σχολιάζουν.

Εγώ ανήκω στο πρώτο «στρατόπεδο» και θα ήθελα να υπογραμμίσω εδώ κάποιες παρανοήσεις εκατέρωθεν.

Πρέπει να γίνει σαφές ότι υπάρχουν πολίτες που βλέπουν την επιρροή της θρησκείας στη ζωή της χώρας με αποτροπιασμό και φρίκη. Κι εδώ δεν εννοώ μόνο την επίσημη Εκκλησία, με τις πολιτικές και άλλες διαπλοκές της, εννοώ την ίδια τη θρησκεία. Υπάρχει η αντίληψη ότι η θρησκευτική πίστη είναι ένα προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός και στο πλαίσιο της θρησκευτικής ελευθερίας αυτό ασφαλώς ισχύει, αλλά η έκφρασή της είναι κάτι που δεν αφορά μόνο το κάθε άτομο ξεχωριστά, μα έχει επίδραση στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Ως εκ τούτου, αυτή (και όχι η πίστη η ίδια) είναι θέμα άξιο σχολιασμού στο πλαίσιο μιας άλλης ελευθερίας – της έκφρασης. Έχουμε στο μυαλό μας το πρότυπο της γλυκιάς γιαγιάς που ανάβει το κεράκι στην εκκλησία και είναι εύκολο να θεωρήσουμε ότι μέχρι εκεί φτάνει η επίδραση της θρησκευτικής πίστης στη συμπεριφορά του ατόμου, αλλά αυτή είναι μια εικόνα λανθασμένη. Η γλυκιά γιαγιά, ακριβώς επειδή είναι πάρα πολύ πιστή, μπορεί να είναι ταυτόχρονα και εχθρική προς την πνευματική πρόοδο, επιφυλακτική απέναντι στην επιστήμη, συντηρητική στις πολιτικές αντιλήψεις, αρτηριοσκληρωτικά αντίθετη στις κοινωνικές αλλαγές, ομοφοβική, καθόλου ανεκτική απέναντι στο διαφορετικό ή το νέο. Μπορεί και να μην είναι τίποτα από όλα αυτά, βέβαια, αλλά αν είναι πραγματικά πιστή σε ένα θρησκευτικό δόγμα, πιθανότατα είναι, γιατί αυτές είναι συμπεριφορές που τα περισσότερα θρησκευτικά δόγματα επιτάσσουν.

Βεβαίως, πολλοί πιστοί είναι καλά εξοπλισμένοι με λεξιλόγιο σφυρηλατημένο εδώ και χιλιετίες για να επιχειρηματολογήσουν ενάντια σ’ αυτή την άποψη, υποστηρίζοντας ότι όχι, η θρησκεία δεν επιβάλλει τον συντηρητισμό και την κοινωνική αγκύλωση, ίσα ίσα, προβάλλει την πρόοδο και την εξέλιξη.

Αυτό που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν, όμως, είναι να αμφισβητήσουν σε άλλους το δικαίωμα να διαφωνούν. Γιατί πρόκειται για ένα θέμα που μας αφορά, δεν είναι προσωπικό της κάθε γιαγιάς που ανάβει κεράκι, από τη στιγμή που η γιαγιά ψηφίζει και διαμορφώνει την πορεία και το μέλλον της χώρας ακριβώς όπως και εμείς. Η συντήρηση και η κοινωνική καθυστέρηση είναι θέματα άξια συζήτησης και σχολιασμού, ανεξαρτήτως αιτίων.

Από την άλλη, «εμείς», οι πολίτες που θεωρούμε την υποδοχή μιας λαμπάδας με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους γελοία, την υποχρεωτική κατήχηση στα σχολεία εξωφρενική και την εικόνα βουλευτών που ορκίζονται μπροστά σε χρυσοποίκιλτους ρασοφόρους προσβλητική, πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε μια πολύ σημαντική αλήθεια: είμαστε λίγοι. Τόσο λίγοι, που καταλήγουμε ασήμαντοι, εκτός θέματος, ίσως και εκτός πραγματικότητας. Νόθα παιδιά ενός Διαφωτισμού που από εδώ δεν πέρασε ποτέ, ξεχνάμε συχνά ότι δεν ζούμε σε μια πραγματικά κοσμική χώρα. Η Ελλάδα έχει επίσημη θρησκεία αναγνωρισμένη στο Σύνταγμά της, όπως το Ιράν, η Σαουδική Αραβία και το Πακιστάν (αλλά και χώρες όπως η Φινλανδία και η Αγγλία), και η επιρροή της θρησκείας στην κοινωνική και πολιτική ζωή των πολιτών της δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα μόνο της διαπλοκής της επίσημης Εκκλησίας με την πολιτική εξουσία. Είναι εκπεφρασμένη βούληση του λαού. Οι πολίτες δεν συμφωνούν σε τίποτα, αλλά τρία εκατομμύρια από αυτούς (ανάμεσά τους και ο τότε πρωθυπουργός) υπέγραψαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια υπέρ της προαιρετικής αναγραφής του θρησκεύματος στις ταυτότητες. Σύμφωνα με το Ευρωβαρόμετρο, οι Έλληνες είναι τέταρτοι στην Ε.Ε. σε ποσοστό, που δηλώνουν ότι «πιστεύουν στον Θεό». Σε ποσοστό μόλις 4% οι Έλληνες δηλώνουν ότι «δεν πιστεύουν» σε κάποιο Θεό ή φανταστική μυστικιστική δύναμη στον ουρανό. Για τη συντριπτική πλειονότητα οι αγιασμοί στα προαύλια και οι επικλήσεις πρωθυπουργών στην Παναγιά δεν είναι φαινόμενα γκροτέσκα – είναι φυσιολογικά, αναμενόμενα, επιθυμητά.

Όσοι αισθάνονται την ανάγκη τέτοιες μέρες να υπογραμμίσουν τον αποτροπιασμό τους για την οπισθοδρομική, παραδόπιστη και θρησκόληπτη κοινωνία στην οποία ζούμε πρέπει να έχουν στον νου τους ότι την ανοιχτή, προοδευτική, κοσμική, ανεκτική και ελεύθερη κοινωνία που οραματίζονται, πιθανότατα, δεν θα προλάβουμε ποτέ να τη δούμε στην Ελλάδα. Στην πράξη μπορούμε μόνο είτε να την αναζητήσουμε κάπου αλλού είτε να αρκεστούμε στα μικρά, δειλά, πολύ αργά βήματα που γίνονται εδώ.

Να, ας πούμε, δείτε μια καινούργια ταυτότητα: πουθενά δεν αναγράφεται το θρήσκευμα.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2014)

Θ. Γεωργακόπουλος μέσω nickel said:


> [...]Είναι εκπεφρασμένη βούληση του λαού. Οι πολίτες δεν συμφωνούν σε τίποτα, αλλά τρία εκατομμύρια από αυτούς (ανάμεσά τους και ο τότε πρωθυπουργός) υπέγραψαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια υπέρ της προαιρετικής αναγραφής του θρησκεύματος στις ταυτότητες.


Δεν είχε υπογράψει ο τότε πρωθυπουργός βέβαια (ο Κώστας Σημίτης) αλλά ο εν αναμονή Κώστας Β' ο Καραμανλής, μετά της συζύγου του, παιδαγωγού-χειρουργού (αν θυμάμαι καλά).


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2014)

Για την κεντρική ιδέα του 13: πέστα Χρυσόστομε (σικ).
Προσωπικά έχω κουραστεί από την ετήσια επανάληψη των ίδιων και των ίδιων και το ύφος αφ'υψηλού των μεν προς τους δε. Στο τέλος δεν τους ακούει κανένας γιατί δεν φαίνεται να θέλουν να κάνουν συζήτηση αλλά να αισθανθούν ανώτεροι χαρακτηρίζοντας όλους τους άλλους υπανάπτυκτους και σκοταδιστές (να, λίγο όπως κάνουν μερικοί στη Λεξιλογία). 

Ναι, κι εγώ έχω επιστημονική περιέργεια για το φαινόμενο (το θαύμα αν θέλετε). 
Κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι πώς ζούσαμε πριν το άγιο φως αυθημερόν (απάντηση: ξέρω πώς ζούσαμε, το θυμάμαι, μια χαρά). 
Ομοίως, δε νομίζω ότι η γιαγιά που ανάβει το κερί της κλπ κλπ είναι απαραίτητα ενάντια στην επιστημονική πρόοδο. 
Από την άλλη ξέρω ότι ο τηλεοπτικός χρόνος δε γεμίζει με τίποτα και κάτι τέτοιες απευθείας μεταδόσεις κλπ είναι μια κάποια λύση. Παλιότερα δεν είχαμε τέτοια, αλλά είχαμε πρόγραμμα. Δυστυχώς τώρα...
Φυσικά δεν εμποδίζεται κανένας να αλλάζει κανάλι ή να κλείνει την τηλεόραση και να ασχολείται με το κοκορέτσι της επόμενης (να μια συνήθεια που θα ήθελα να καταργηθεί, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν να καλείται το κοσμικό κράτος να πληρώσει τα εμφράγματα και τις χοληστερίνες των θρησκευτικών συνηθειών). 

Τέσπα, αυτά τα γράφω αφού έχουν καταναλωθεί τα ψητά, οπότε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ναι, κι εγώ έχω επιστημονική περιέργεια για το φαινόμενο (το θαύμα αν θέλετε).


Ποιο φαινόμενο εννοείς, ακριβώς;


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το Άγιο Φως είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο ή ανθρώπινη ταχυδακτυλουργία (αν και θα ήθελα να μάθω).



Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ακριβώς κάνουν. Απορία που ισχύει και για τα ταχυδακτυλουργικά του Κόπερφιλντ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2014)

...
*Δεν είναι δυνατόν! (Μια διαφορετική άποψη για τον Νίκο Δήμου, το Άγιον Φως και την αντίδραση κάποιων εκκλησιαστικών προσώπων)*

του π. Βασιλείου Θερμού, στο Amen.gr, 21 Απριλίου 2014, 19:07

Εν μέσω Μεγάλης Εβδομάδας δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου. Προσπαθούσα να διακρίνω αν διάβαζα σωστά. Ο Νίκος Δήμου έκανε μια δήλωση που αμφισβητούσε το Άγιο Φως και κάποιοι μητροπολίτες τού επιτέθηκαν με ύβρεις και κατάρες!

Ο Νίκος Δήμου είναι γνωστός από δεκαετίες στον δημόσιο χώρο. Αποτελεί ένα κλασικό παράδειγμα ορθολογιστή, ενός ανθρώπου που εξυμνεί τον διαφωτισμό και αποκρούει κάθε τι υπερφυσικό, κάθε τι το οποίο δεν υπακούει στη λογική και στην εμπειρία. Ευνόητο είναι ότι απορρίπτει ιερατείο, εικόνες, εκδηλώσεις ευλαβείας και όλα τα συναφή. Αποδέχεται την ηθική αξία του Χριστιανισμού, χωρίς και αυτή να διεκδικεί αποκλειστικότητα.

Αν ζούσε στα αποστολικά χρόνια θα ήταν ένας αγνωστικιστής φιλοσοφών που θα δυσπιστούσε στο κήρυγμα του Αποστόλου Παύλου στην Αθήνα. Αν ζούσε στο Βυζάντιο θα θεωρούσε ειδωλολατρεία τις εκδηλώσεις των εικονοφίλων. Αν ζούσε στην Τουρκοκρατία θα ήταν ένας δεύτερος Κοραής, ίσως λίγο πιο ριζοσπαστικός. Ζη όμως στον 20ό-21[SUP]ο[/SUP]αιώνα και όσα ισχυρίζεται δεν ξενίζουν. Για την Ευρώπη συνιστούν κοινοτοπία, για την Ελλάδα όμως φαίνεται πως εξεγείρουν τα πνεύματα.

Για ποιό λόγο η αμφιβολία, ακόμη και η άρνηση του υπερφυσικού, καθιστούν έναν άνθρωπο «εμπαθή και δαιμονιώδη», όπως έγραψε ένας μητροπολίτης; Με ποια λογική μπορεί να ποινικοποιείται τόσο βαριά ο ορθολογισμός ως στάση ζωής; Ακόμη χειρότερα, πώς νομιμοποιείται ο εκκλησιαστικός χώρος να απευθύνει τόσο φρικτές κατηγορίες όταν όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι στα εκκλησιαστικά παρασκήνια η εμπάθεια κυριαρχεί ασύδοτη;

Άλλος μητροπολίτης τον ονόμασε «ανθρωπάκι». Ξέρουμε όλοι πολλά ανθρωπάκια μέσα στον εκκλησιαστικό χώρο, μερικά εκ των οποίων δέχθηκαν συνειδητά να χάσουν κάθε αξιοπρέπεια προκειμένου να ανελιχθούν σε υψηλά αξιώματα. Τα ανθρωπάκια αυτά θα εμφανιστούν κατόπιν κορδωμένα, σαν να μην έγινε τίποτε, να ποιμάνουν τον λαό του Θεού! Αλλά αυτοί βρίσκονται στο απυρόβλητο και δέχονται χειροφιλήματα, ενώ όχι σπάνια εμφανίζονται λαλίστατοι τιμητές πάντων!
 
Και δεν είναι μόνο ότι “στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν πρέπει να μιλάνε για σχοινί”. Είναι ότι μέσα στο Μεγαλοβδόμαδο ακούστηκαν αρχιερατικές κατάρες: «να σαπίσει το στόμα του»! Γιατί; Επειδή, λέει, προσέβαλε τον Θεό. Από πού τεκμαίρεται αυτό μέσα από την δήλωσή του; Αλλά και αλήθεια να ήταν, προς τι ο υπερβάλλων ζήλος να παραβιασθή η αποστολική εντολή «ευλογείτε και μη καταράσθε»; Γιατί να επιμένουμε να παριστάνουμε εμείς τις “δώδεκα λεγεώνες αγγέλων” που ο Χριστός αρνήθηκε;


Τα περιστατικά αυτά δεν αποτελούν μεμονωμένα συμπτώματα. Πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθούν ως μορφές και παραλλαγές του ίδιου διαχρονικού προβλήματος που ταλανίζει την ελλαδική Εκκλησία, δηλαδή της _αδυναμίας της να συναντηθή με τη νεωτερικότητα. _Μάλλον θα έλεγα, της πεισματικής άρνησής της.

Αρνούμενη να διαλεχθή με τον νεωτερικό άνθρωπο η Εκκλησία μας ουσιαστικά φανερώνει ότι ψυχολογικά ανήκει σε άλλη εποχή, στην _προνεωτερική, _εκεί που ήκμασε επί αιώνες. Αποκαλύπτει ότι θεωρεί εαυτήν συνυφασμένη με την αγροτική κοινωνία (θυμίζω πως οι πρωινές ακολουθίες της ακόμη αρχίζουν την ίδια ώρα με την εποχή κατά την οποία οι άνθρωποι πήγαιναν για ύπνο μόλις νύχτωνε), καθώς και με τα αυτονόητα της βυζαντινής εποχής. Για μεγάλη μερίδα κληρικών μας ο νοητός χώρος που φιλοξενεί τις φαντασιώσεις τους είναι εκείνος που καθορίζεται από τον βυζαντινό αυτοκράτορα-προστάτη της Εκκλησίας, από το μονοπώλιο της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας στην δημόσια διδαχή, από την βοήθεια του “χωροφύλαξ” στην επίλυση προβλημάτων. Σε μια τέτοια φαντασιακή σφαίρα δεν υπάρχει ισότιμος αντίπαλος στον οποίο να πρέπει να αντιπαρατεθής με επιχειρήματα. Και αν υπάρχει, οφείλει να εξοντωθή, είτε με μηνύσεις είτε με λοιδορίες και ύβρεις.

Η κραυγαλέα απουσία διαλόγου με επιχειρηματολογία οφείλεται και σε ανικανότητα και σε άρνηση. Η μία γεννά την άλλη. Εν τω μεταξύ η εν λόγω στάση έρχεται σε ζωηρή αντίθεση με εκείνη των Πατέρων μας οι οποίοι ήξεραν να συναντήσουν τον συνομιλητή τους στο “γήπεδο” που άρμοζε στην περίπτωσή του. Αν και ζούσαν σε προνεωτερική εποχή δεν του αφαιρούσαν το δικαίωμα να λέει τη γνώμη του, αλλά είχαν το θάρρος και την εντιμότητα να αναπτύσσουν επιχειρηματολογία ομόλογη του αντιπάλου, χωρίς λοιδορίες και ύβρεις. Έτσι μίλησε ο Παύλος στους Αθηναίους, έτσι διαλέχθηκαν οι Καππαδόκες με τους εθνικούς, έτσι αποστόμωσε ο άγιος Μάξιμος τους μονοθελήτες. Συστηματική, βήμα-βήμα, αναίρεση των θέσεων του αντιπάλου μέσα από το δικό του λεξιλόγιο και τις δικές του παραστάσεις. Και αυτά σε πολιτισμικό περιβάλλον όπου δεν είχε αναπτυχθή ακόμη το (καθολικό σήμερα) αίτημα για πλουραλισμό και πολυφωνία.

Τι λέω; Ζητάμε πολλά. Εδώ υπάρχει απλώς ένα εκρηκτικό θυμικό καθώς και ένα “κοινό” προς εσωτερική κατανάλωση. Εδώ συναντούμε εθελοτυφλία η οποία οργίζεται επειδή ο συνομιλητής αρνείται να ζήσει στην δική μας φαντασιακή εποχή. Εδώ υβρίζεται ο διαφωνών, ενώ αντίθετα ο υβριστής θα διαμαρτυρηθή έντονα όταν υποστή τα ίδια σε κάποια άλλη περίπτωση στην οποία νομίζει πως αδικείται. Ενδιαφέρον –όσο και εξοργιστικό- είναι ότι πολλοί εκκλησιαστικοί φωνασκούν για καταπάτηση δημοκρατικών αρχών (!) όταν δεν τους αναγνωρίζονται τα αυτονόητά τους. “Μονά-ζυγά δικά τους” δηλαδή. Η δυσανεξία προς τη νεωτερικότητα εξηγεί και γιατί πολλοί χριστιανοί έχουν κακές σχέσεις με την δημοκρατία ως πολίτευμα και κρυφά ερωτοτροπούν με φασιστικού τύπου καθεστώτα. Γενικά μερίδα κληρικών και λαϊκών θυμούνται τη δημοκρατία μόνο όταν τους συμφέρει. Και φυσικά μόνο προς τους “εκτός”, αφού στο εσωτερικό των εκκλησιαστικών ομάδων ασκούν στυγνή δικτατορία.

Εν ολίγοις, ως Εκκλησία δεν μάθαμε να είμαστε ένας από τους πολλούς. Και πεισματικά αρνιόμαστε να το μάθουμε βρίζοντας όποιον μάς θυμίζει αυτό το καθήκον. Επιπλέον, φαντασιωνόμαστε πως μόνο εμείς εκφράζουμε αυτό που λέγεται Εκκλησία. Αγνοούμε πως υπάρχουν αρκετοί πιστοί (μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι που γνωρίζω) που βρίσκουν γελοίο να υποδεχόμαστε το Άγιο Φως με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους!


Είναι περιττό να τονίσω ότι αντιδράσεις σαν και αυτές που επικρίνουμε εδώ απλώς “σπρώχνουν πιο βαθιά το καρφί”. Με άλλα λόγια, το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να δικαιώνουν τους ορθολογιστές στις προκαταλήψεις τους και να παγιώνουν ακόμη περισσότερο την εντύπωσή τους ότι αυτό που ονομάζεται “Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία” δεν είναι παρά ένας όχλος σκοταδιστών και φανατικών ρασοφόρων και των αφελών οπαδών τους.

Θα έπρεπε να το αποφεύγουμε αυτό. Όχι μόνο επειδή και αυτοί αποτελούν ένα εν δυνάμει ποίμνιό μας το οποίο θα άξιζε κάποτε να προσελκυσθή. Αλλά και επειδή υπάρχει δυνατότητα για συμμαχίες.

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια βρέθηκα με τον Νίκο Δήμου σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή. Δεν δυσκολευθήκαμε αμέσως να στοιχηθούμε στην ίδια γραμμή, μια και απέναντί μας είχαμε αστρολόγους. Με τα συνδυασμένα επιχειρήματα του ορθολογισμού και της πίστης καταφέραμε να ανατρέψουμε την εξωφρενική νεοεποχήτικη νοοτροπία περί “αστρικών δυνάμεων” και των επιδράσεών τους στη ζωή μας, την οποία οι συνομιλητές μας προσπάθησαν να περάσουν στο τηλεοπτικό κοινό.

Το παράδειγμα αυτό είναι καίριο. Μέσα στη μετανεωτερική σύγχυση που βιώνουμε, η συμμαχία των δυνάμεων της ορθολογιστικής νεωτερικότητας και της Θεολογίας μας έχει την ικανότητα να αρθρώσει ισχυρό αντίλογο στην αντίληψη περί σχετικότητας των πάντων και να συνδράμει το μεταμοντέρνο υποκείμενο που είναι θραυσματοποιημένο και ανορθολογικό. Πολλοί εκκλησιαστικοί δεν έχουν συλλάβει αυτή την πολιτισμική εξέλιξη και συνεχίζουν να απευθύνονται προς τους ορθολογιστές με όρους παρωχημένης απολογητικής, αγνοώντας ότι πλέον υπάρχει πεδίο κοινού αγώνα για να διασωθή η ακεραιότητα του ανθρωπίνου προσώπου.


Αδελφοί ορθολογιστές, σε πείσμα των αμφιβολιών σας ή και των βεβαιοτήτων σας, μάθετε ότι ο Χριστός Ανέστη!

Αδελφοί συντηρητικοί-προνεωτερικοί χριστιανοί, ας μη λησμονούμε ότι «ημείς κηρύττομεν Χριστόν εσταυρωμένον», ο Οποίος δεν βρίζει και δεν καταριέται. Μόνο διαλέγεται και αγαπά.


Amen, amen.gr.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...χαρακτηρίζοντας όλους τους άλλους υπανάπτυκτους και σκοταδιστές...


Απ' την άλλη, βέβαια, το ότι κάποιος θίγεται από έναν χαρακτηρισμό προς το πρόσωπο ή κάποια/ες πρακτική/ές του, δεν συνεπάγεται αυτομάτως κι ότι ο εν λόγω χαρακτηρισμός είναι άδικος ή πως δεν ισχύει.


----------



## Earion (Apr 22, 2014)

Στην _Καθημερινή_ της Κυριακής του Πάσχα είχε αυτή τη γελοιογραφία, που μου φαίνεται απαράδεκτη, γιατί αποδίδει ανεπίτρεπτα στον Νίκο Δήμου πράγματα που ούτε είπε ούτε υπονόησε. Ο Δήμου δεν καταπιάστηκε με τη Λαμπρή και το Χριστός Ανέστη (ούτε από θεολογική ούτε από κοινωνική άποψη), παρά μόνο με μία στρεβλή παραφυάδα των σχέσεων εκκλησίας-πολιτείας, την υποδοχή του Αγίου Φωτός. Υπεύθυνος της λαθροχειρίας ο Ηλίας Μακρής.







Και κάτι άλλο που μου έκανε κακή εντύπωση. Το Ποτάμι, που, θυμίζω, έχει στο πρόγραμμά του το χωρισμό της εκκλησίας από το κράτος, θεώρησε ότι θίγεται από το συμβάν. Και δεν τον κάλυψε. Ο Νίκος Δήμου απλώς πρόσθεσε μια ακόμη σαρδέλα στο μανίκι του, εκεί που μετράει τα εξάμηνα ενεργού υπηρεσίας στα χαρακώματα της αμφισβήτησης, κι ο Σταύρος Θοδωράκης έκανε ένα βηματάκι προς την πολιτική των συμβιβασμών που υποτίθεται ότι αντιστρατεύεται.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ακριβώς κάνουν.


Κλείνεται μέσα μοναχός του ο Πατριάρχης και βγαίνει με το φως. Για τα υπόλοιπα αφήστε τη φαντασία σας ελεύθερη. 

Κάποιες φορές, για να φανεί ότι είναι αυθεντικό το δρώμενο, πριν μπει, κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν ψάξει τον Πανάγιο Τάφο και έχουν διαπιστώσει ότι δεν έχει μέσα υλικά για άναμμα - σπίρτα, αναπτήρες, τέτοια. Τώρα αν αυτό σας φαίνεται εσάς επαρκής απόδειξη ότι ανάβει μόνο του το φως μετά μόλις κλείσει η πόρτα, ζηλεύω την αθωότητά σας. Δεν φαντάζεστε βέβαια ότι κάνουν και σωματική έρευνα στον Πατριάρχη Ιεροσολύμων, έτσι;

Δεν έχουν ανάγκη από προσχήματα αυτοί, καλέ μου. Ούτε καν από κόλπα τύπου Καλόπουλου με φωσφόρο και τέτοια.

Κάποτε είδα ένα βίντεο με αυτόν που λυγίζει κουτάλια, πώς τον λένε ντε; Λοιπόν στο βίντεο παριστάνει ότι μαντεύει τι έχει ζωγραφίσει μια γυναίκα που κάθεται στο ίδιο τραπέζι μαζί του σε ένα εστιατόριο. Ενόσω εκείνη ζωγραφίζει, εκείνος έχει καλύψει τα μάτια του με το χέρι και υποτίθεται δεν βλέπει. Όμως από μια κάμερα του εστιατορίου βλέπουμε ότι, ενώ η γυναίκα είναι σκυμμένη στο μπλοκ, εκείνος πολύ απλά κρυφοκοιτάζει! Είναι τόσο απλό και φτηνό κόλπο, ώστε δεν πάει το μυαλό της ότι μπορεί να είναι αυτό. 

Κάτι τέτοιο εικάζω και για το "άγιο φως": έχουν έναν αναπτήρα στην τσέπη, άντε και δύο μην τυχόν ο ένας δεν ανάψει, και τέρμα. Γιατί να παιδευτούν περισσότερο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

Ας σημειώσω ότι σε όλες τις πηγές που διάβασα επισημαίνεται ότι ο ίδιος ο Πατριάρχης Ιεροσολύμων δεν έχει ποτέ μιλήσει για θαύμα. Ο Αμβρόσιος από την άλλη δεν έχει παρόμοιες επιφυλάξεις: «το Άγιο Φώς, το οποίο πηγάζει θαυματουργικά από τον Πανάγιο Τάφο του Χριστού μας» λέει. Αν ισχύει αυτή η αντίφαση, θα πρέπει να τη λύσουν μεταξύ τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2014)

Ίσως υπάρχει για το «φαινόμενο του φωτός» μια απάντηση εδώ:








> Μεταλληνός: "Από τον τέταρτο αιώνα μ.Χ. (380) μαρτυρείται απ' την Αιθερία, μια Ισπανίδα που πήγε και προσκύνησε, ότι (εντός του κουβουκλίου) υπάρχει η ακοίμητος κανδήλα στον άγιο τάφο. Πιστεύω λοιπόν και καταλήγω, όταν υπάρχει πίστις και χάρις θεού στον συγκεκριμένο (εκάστοτε) Πατριάρχη, γίνεται το θαύμα. Όταν δεν υπάρχει πίστις (και χάρις) μπορεί η κανδήλα (η εντός του κουβούκλιου) να χρησιμοποιηθεί... (για να ανάψει τα κεριά του ο Πατριάρχης) αλλά... υπάρχουν και φαινόμενα έξω... όχι το άναμμα των κεριών, αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και ταχυδακτυλουργικά".


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Απ' την άλλη, βέβαια, το ότι κάποιος θίγεται από έναν χαρακτηρισμό προς το πρόσωπο ή κάποια/ες πρακτική/ές του, δεν συνεπάγεται αυτομάτως κι ότι ο εν λόγω χαρακτηρισμός είναι άδικος ή πως δεν ισχύει.



O χαρακτηρισμός σκοταδιστής- υπανάπτυκτος είναι σαν το χαρακτηρισμό φασίστας. Από την πολλή χρήση έχει χάσει το νόημά του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> Και κάτι άλλο που μου έκανε κακή εντύπωση. Το Ποτάμι, που, θυμίζω, έχει στο πρόγραμμά του το χωρισμό της εκκλησίας από το κράτος, θεώρησε ότι θίγεται από το συμβάν. Και δεν τον κάλυψε. Ο Νίκος Δήμου απλώς πρόσθεσε μια ακόμη σαρδέλα στο μανίκι του, εκεί που μετράει τα εξάμηνα ενεργού υπηρεσίας στα χαρακώματα της αμφισβήτησης, κι ο Σταύρος Θοδωράκης έκανε ένα βηματάκι προς την πολιτική των συμβιβασμών που υποτίθεται ότι αντιστρατεύεται.



Η αντίδραση του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη στις δηλώσεις του Νίκου Δήμου για το Άγιο Φως (το λεγόμενο «άδειασμα» από κάποιους) υπάρχει στη συνέντευξή του στην εκπομπή Κοινωνία Ώρα Mega.

Εδώ μετά το 7ο λεπτό
http://www.megatv.com/koinoniaoramega/default.asp?catid=28224&pubid=33411500
ή σε γιουτιουμπάκι:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bgwg6m_jOk

Το Ποτάμι ισχυρίζεται ότι θέλει (το λέω με δικά μου λόγια) να γίνει καταλύτης για κυβερνήσεις ή κυβερνητικό έργο του 51%. Για να το πετύχεις αυτό, πρέπει να μάθεις και να διδάξεις την τέχνη του συμβιβασμού. Οπότε η πραγματική του ταυτότητα θα φανεί όσο θα συμβιβάζεται σε κάποια πράγματα λόγω της προσέγγισης στην εξουσία (αυτό που παρατηρούμε εδώ και μήνες στην περίπτωση του Σύριζα ή της ηγετικής ομάδας του Σύριζα). Πολύ περισσότερο αν γίνει κομμάτι της εξουσίας. Η Δημάρ δεν ήθελε να συμβιβαστεί και αποφάσισε να ξαναγίνει γκρουπούσκουλο — αντί να επηρεάζει λίγο, να μην επηρεάζει καθόλου· να διατηρήσει την αγνότητά της, κι ας μείνει στο ράφι. Οι παρατηρητές των πολιτικών της επιβιωσιμότητας, αφού είδαν με απογοήτευση τη στάση της Δημάρ, παρακολουθούν τώρα με ενδιαφέρον την εξέλιξη του Σύριζα και του Ποταμιού.

Αυτά για το γενικό ενδιαφέρον. Ειδικότερα για το θέμα του «δημιάρη» του Νίκου Δήμου, ο Θεοδωράκης φαίνεται να σχολιάζει τις δηλώσεις του Δήμου για το Άγιος Φως ως «ειδωλολατρικό σύμβολο» όταν λέει «Δεν είναι σωστό οι πολιτικοί να παίζουν με το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα». Δεν κάνει καμιά αναφορά στο ζήτημα της υποδοχής με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους. Αυτό το τελευταίο αφορά το διαχωρισμό Εκκλησίας και κράτους, όπου δεν ξέρω αν έχουν αλλάξει τη βασική τους θέση («Είμαστε υπέρ του πλήρους διαχωρισμού Εκκλησίας και κράτους», εδώ). Δεν παίρνει θέση για το θέμα της υποδοχής, δεν σκέφτονται οι δημοσιογράφοι να τον πιέσουν ειδικότερα σε σχέση με αυτό, και ταυτόχρονα λέει, και πολύ σωστά, ότι δεν είναι σωστό τα κόμματα να έχουν απόψεις για το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα. Συμφωνώ. Δεν περιμένουμε από τα κόμματα να μας πουν αν υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει Θεός. Από την άλλη, θα θέλαμε μια ξεκάθαρη θέση για τη σχέση του κράτους με την Εκκλησία.

Ξέρουμε βέβαια ότι ο διαχωρισμός δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση, ιδίως αν αρχίσει να μετράει η θρησκευτική πίστη ως εργαλείο εξωτερικής ή εθνικής πολιτικής. Αυτά θα τα δούμε όταν θα αρχίσει να τους τσουρουφλίζει η εξουσία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Οπότε η πραγματική του ταυτότητα θα φανεί όσο θα συμβιβάζεται σε κάποια πράγματα λόγω της προσέγγισης στην εξουσία (*αυτό που παρατηρούμε εδώ και μήνες στην περίπτωση του Σύριζα ή της ηγετικής ομάδας του Σύριζα*).


Ρε μπας κι έχει δίδυμο αδελφό ο Σύριζα και παρατηρώ άλλο πράμα εγώ κι άλλο εσύ; 
Εκτός αν «συμβιβασμός» είναι η ψηφαλακιοθηρία που βγήκε στην υπόθεση Σουλεϊμάν και «ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη» η χθεσινοβραδινή παρουσία Σκουρλέτη στο δελτίο τού Σκάι.


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2014)

Μα αυτά τα ταχυδακτυλουργικά θέλω να ξέρω, βρε Δόχτορα. Πώς μπορώ να ανάψω τα κεριά στο σπίτι ταχυδακτυλουργικά, να εντυπωσιάσω (ή να τρομάξω) κανέναν άνθρωπο; Κατά προτίμηση χωρίς να κάψω το σπίτι μου ή να πεθάνω από αναθυμιάσεις ή να πληρώσω τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μου.

Σε άλλο ύφος τώρα, βλέπω στις πιο πιθανές ερμηνείες αυτή του Μεταλληνού, ότι δηλαδή το φως είναι πάντα εκεί, απλά ο Πατριάρχης προσεύχεται να ευλογηθεί το φως (όπως προσεύχονται και με τον αγιασμό και με τη μετάληψη κι όπως προσεύχεται ο ιερέας πριν το δεύτε λάβετε φως σε κάθε εκκλησία). Ούτε αναπτήρες, ούτε φωσφορικά διαλύματα, ούτε τίποτα εξωπραγματικό. Άντε να δεχτώ ότι έχει παραισθησιογόνα δράση ο εγκλεισμός στα σκοτάδια, γι'αυτό λέει ο Πατριάρχης ότι βλέπει φώτα εξ ουρανού. Τώρα πως φτάσαμε από την προσευχή και το συμβολισμό στο θαύμα, ε, αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.
Πολύ θα ήθελα να βρεθώ εκεί να δω τι γίνεται. Δεν εννοώ τι γίνεται όταν ο Πατριάρχης μπαίνει μέσα, αλλά γενικότερα. Γιατί πολλές φορές οι περιγραφές των πιστών είναι φορτισμένες και μπορεί να μεγαλοποιούν ή να παρεξηγούν διάφορα πράγματα που δεν τα βλέπουν καλά κλπ κλπ. Π.χ. λέει ότι μερικά κεριά έξω από το χώρο ανάβουν αυθόρμητα. Κι άμα απλά κάποιος έκανε πλάκα στον αφηρημένο διπλανό του; 

ΥΓ Βρίσκω επίσης στο ιντερνέτιο ότι δεν γίνεται σωματική έρευνα στον Πατριάρχη, κι ότι αυτό είναι παρεξήγηση του ότι βγάζει τα άμφια.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2014)

Φώτης Γεωργελές από την Athens Voice για το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με διαχρονική έρευνα της Κάπα Research που δημοσιεύει Το Βήμα της Κυριακής:

«το 74,2% των Ελλήνων πιστεύουν στον Θεό, το 62,5% στο μάτι, το 41,4% στα θαύματα, το 37,8% στην ύπαρξη εξωγήινων και το 31,8% στη Δευτέρα Παρουσία».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231399435

Μην το πολυαναλύσετε, θα σας πιάσει κατάθλιψη.

Για το Άγιο Φως, που είναι το θέμα του νήματος, έγραψε και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος προχτές:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/04/09/agiofws-2/

Θέλω να αναδημοσιεύσω άρθρο του Δημήτρη Ν. Μανιάτη (που πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε στα Νέα και ίσως δεν μπορούν να το διαβάσουν όλοι). Η ανακοίνωση της Ένωσης Άθεων βρίσκεται εδώ.
http://union.atheia.gr/υπάρχουν-ακόμη-χρήματα-για-μεταφορά-λ/

*Δεν πιστεύω τίποτε, είμαι ένθεος
*Δημήτρης Ν. Μανιάτης | Τα Νέα 10/04/2015 |

Δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρετε, αλλά στη χώρα μας υπάρχει Ενωση Αθεων. Με καταστατικό, μέλη, κανονισμούς και δυναμική ιστοσελίδα. Και όπως φαντάζεστε, αφού τα μέλη τους έχουν τελεσιδικήσει πως τίποτε ανώτερο από εμάς δεν υπάρχει στη στρατόσφαιρα - ή τίποτα που να αποδεικνύει την ύπαρξη κάτι ανώτερου και άρα και μια ζωή μετά θάνατον - αποφάσισαν να λύσουν μια σειρά θεμάτων που αφορούν την προ θανάτου ζωή.
Ετσι, αυτές τις ημέρες έστειλαν τη γραπτή τους ένσταση σε κυβέρνηση και ΜΜΕ για τη μεταφορά του Αγίου Φωτός από την Ιερουσαλήμ στη χώρα μας με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους. Μάλιστα έθεσαν το θέμα του κόστους της μεταφοράς και όπως είναι λογικό ζήτησαν την κατάργηση της εν λόγω τελετής.
Η Ενωση Αθεων - που αποτελείται από άθεους και αγνωστικιστές - πέραν διαφόρων φιλοσοφικών θεμάτων που προσεγγίζει, θέτει και μια σειρά πολύ πρακτικών, όπως το αίτημα για διαχωρισμό Εκκλησίας - κράτους, πάγιο αίτημα και σύσσωμης της Αριστεράς (ακόμη, νομίζω). Ο τίτλος όμως που έβαλε στην επιστολή της προς την κυβέρνηση άφηνε μια χαραμάδα λεπτής ειρωνείας: «Υπάρχουν ακόμη χρήματα για μεταφορά λυχναριών και υποδοχή τους σαν αρχηγούς κρατών;» έλεγε η Ενωση και παρακάτω η έμπρακτη αθεΐα αντάμωσε τη φιλοπληβειακή ρητορεία αφού σε μια αποστροφή του κειμένου σταχυολόγησα: «Σε μια περίοδο που οι έλληνες φορολογούμενοι δοκιμάζονται από περικοπές σε μισθούς και συντάξεις, βαρύτατη φορολογία, ανεργία και συμπίεση του πραγματικού τους εισοδήματος, θεωρούμε αδιανόητο να δίνεται έστω κι ένα ευρώ για τη μεταφορά του υποτιθέμενου Αγίου Φωτός».

Ας μου επιτραπεί να θεωρήσω μέρος των επιχειρημάτων ορθό. Για την ακρίβεια, μόνο αυτό που επαναφέρει τον διαχωρισμό Εκκλησίας - κράτους. Ας μου επιτραπεί επίσης να δω τέτοιας υφής κείμενα ως την άλλη όψη μιας αφελούς θρησκοληψίας. Κοινός παρονομαστής εξάλλου των ζηλωτών που κατά καιρούς έχουν επιδοθεί σε ακτιβισμούς με πρόφαση θεολογική αλλά και των αρνητών των θρησκειών είναι μια τελεολογική βεβαιότητα και μια ιδεολογικού τύπου μανιχαϊστική στράτευση: έχω δίκιο και το επιβάλλω.
Η ανοχή της διαφορετικότητας όμως και της μεταφυσικής ή όχι ανησυχίας του καθενός είναι στρατηγικό θέμα σήμερα. Και ορθοδοξία δεν είναι μόνο ο συχνά μισαλλόδοξος και εμφυλιακός λόγος ιερέων, αλλά και ένας αυτοτελής κόσμος ποίησης και αριστουργηματικών μελωδιών βυζαντινής μουσικής (εκκλησιαστικής και κοσμικής). Συχνά και ανιδιοτελούς προσφοράς όπως της ΜΚΟ Κιβωτός του ιερέα Αντώνη Παπανικολάου στον Κολωνό ή του έργου ενός Αναστάσιου Αλβανίας. Νομίζω. (Καλή Ανάσταση και ψηλά το κεφάλι).
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5227786/den-pisteyw-tipote-eimai-entheos/

Επισημαίνω:
«Ας μου επιτραπεί να θεωρήσω μέρος των επιχειρημάτων ορθό. Για την ακρίβεια, μόνο αυτό που επαναφέρει τον διαχωρισμό Εκκλησίας - κράτους».

Φτάνει αυτό, λοιπόν. Καμιά Ένωση Άθεων δεν θα μπορούσε να μιλήσει για τα ταξίδια του Άγιου Φωτός αν ήταν εσωτερική υπόθεση της εκκλησίας και των πιστών της. Για όσο καιρό όμως αυτά τα ταξίδια αφορούν το σύνολο των πολιτών, έχουμε δικαίωμα να γκρινιάζουμε για τη γελοιότητα.

Και ένα γλωσσικό (εκτός του ότι θα προτιμούσα «Ένωση Αθέων»):

Αντί για:
Υπάρχουν ακόμη χρήματα για μεταφορά λυχναριών και υποδοχή τους σαν αρχηγούς κρατών;
προτείνω:

Υπάρχουν ακόμη χρήματα για μεταφορά λυχναριών και υποδοχή τους σαν αρχηγών κρατών; (το «τους» είναι γενική πτώση) [δύσπεπτο]
Υπάρχουν ακόμη χρήματα να μεταφέρουμε λυχνάρια και να τα υποδεχόμαστε σαν τους αρχηγούς κρατών; / σαν να ήταν αρχηγοί κρατών;
Υπάρχουν ακόμη χρήματα για μεταφορά λυχναριών και υποδοχή τους με τιμές αρχηγών κρατών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Και (σχετικός) σημερινός Πετρουλάκης:







http://www.kathimerini.gr/resources/2015-04/skitsopetr11-thumb-large.jpg


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και ένα γλωσσικό (εκτός του ότι θα προτιμούσα «Ένωση Αθέων»)


Ένωση Αθέων λέγεται. :)

Είναι γεγονός όμως ότι ακόμη και στην ιστοσελίδα μας εμφανίζεται το Άθεων εκ παραδρομής σε κάποια σημεία. 
Θα κοιτάξω να το διορθώσω τώρα που το είδα παρεμπιπτόντως.

Για τα λοιπά γλωσσικά θα ενημερώσω τους αρμοδίους (εγώ εφέτος δεν έβαλα διόλου το δακτυλάκι μου στο κείμενο).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 11, 2015)

Μια που το άνοιξες το θέμα, νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε και την απάντηση του Πατριαρχείου Ιεροσολύμων στο δελτίο τύπου της Ένωσης Αθέων.



> "Στους ισχυρισμούς της Ένωσης Άθεων, ότι πρέπει να καταργηθεί η μεταφορά του Αγίου Φωτός από τα Ιεροσόλυμα στην Αθήνα και ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα, έχω να δηλώσω ότι η θέση τους αυτή έρχεται να επισφραγίσει το γεγονός, ότι μόνο οι άνθρωποι του σκότους φοβούνται το Φως και τους διαβεβαιώνω ότι, παρά την αντίθεσή τους, το Άγιο Φως θα έρθει και φέτος στην πατρίδα μας." δήλωσε χαρακτηριστικά ο εκπρόσωπος Τύπου του Πατριαρχείου Ιεροσολύμων Γιώργος Βασιλείου.


... παραλείποντας διακριτικά ότι ζητήθηκε κατάργηση της μεταφοράς *με έξοδα του ελληνικού κράτους *και όχι κατάργηση της μεταφοράς γενικώς (πώς άλλωστε θα γινόταν αυτό; θα τους απαγόρευαν να ναυλώσουν δικό τους αεροπλάνο; αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν). Προφανώς αν το θέλουν το φως ας το φέρνουν αεροπορικώς, αλλά όχι με κρατικά έξοδα, με έξοδα της εκκλησίας ή ιδιωτών που θέλουν να συνεισφέρουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2015)

Θρησκευτικός σεβασμός και σεβασμός πιστεύω δεν νοείται. Νοείται μόνο αλληλοσεβασμός. Ζητάω σεβασμό από τον καθένα και προς τον καθένα. Κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να απαιτεί σεβασμό μόνο για τα δικά του πιστεύω. Επειδή δε, δεν είναι υπόθεση του κράτους οι προσωπικές/μεταφυσικές/εσωτερικές πεποιθήσεις των πολιτών, δεν νοείται υπό αξιοκρατικούς όρους καμμιά χρηματοδοτική ή άλλου τύπου υποστήριξη σε μία και μόνο θρησκευτική ιδεολογία. Δεν είναι δουλειά του κράτους να ναυλώνει πτήσεις για τις πεποιθήσεις ακόμα και της πλειοψηφίας. Είναι όμως δουλειά του κράτους να υπερασπίζεται την θρησκευτική ισότητα και να καταδικάζει την προσβολή ομάδων του πληθυσμού από άλλες ομάδες ή εκπροσώπους αυτών. Εδώ να πω παρεμπιπτόντως ότι δεν μου αρέσει η ειρωνεία σ' αυτό με τα λυχνάρια και τα λοιπά, αλλά βρίσκω κατάπτυστες τις δηλώσεις εκπροσώπων της ελληνορθόδοξης εκκλησίας για τους άθεους. Καλά θα κάνουν να ασχολούνται με το ποίμνιό τους και να σταματήσουν να ανακατεύονται στις υποθέσεις των πολιτών και του κράτους.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...παραλείποντας *διακριτικά *ότι ζητήθηκε κατάργηση της μεταφοράς *με έξοδα του ελληνικού κράτους *και όχι κατάργηση της μεταφοράς γενικώς (πώς άλλωστε θα γινόταν αυτό;


Όχι διακριτικά, σκανδαλωδώς θα έλεγα. Αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ καμιά εκτίμηση στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των ιεραρχών, οπότε απλώς δεν άλλαξα γνώμη γι' αυτούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Όλα εντάξει και συμφωνώ, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε και ότι έχουμε σύνταγμα ελληνορθόδοξης πολιτείας με επικρατούσα θρησκεία κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2015)

Συνταγματικά δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ τι είναι η επικρατούσα θρησκεία, πάντως δεν είναι το ίδιο με την επίσημη θρησκεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

[...] επικρατούσα μεν θρησκεία κατά την άποψή μου, διατυπωμένη εδώ και δύο περίπου δεκαετίες, που επαναλαμβάνεται και σε αρκετές αποφάσεις του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας (όπως οι αποφάσεις με αριθμό 3533/86, 3356/95, 2176/98), είναι η θρησκεία της συντριπτικής πλειονότητας του ελληνικού λαού, ιδιότητα την οποία ο κοινός νομοθέτης έχει συνδέσει με ορισμένες έννομες συνέπειες  (από εδώ -- ο σύνδεσμος προς το άρθρο από το λ. ανεξιθρησκία της ελληνικής Βικιπαίδειας δεν λειτουργεί).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2015)

Για να καταλάβω, είναι απλώς μια δήλωση που χρησιμοποιείται για να αιτιολογήσει ή να στηρίξει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα σε νομικό επίπεδο; Αν είναι έτσι, δεν είναι νομικά αλλοπρόσαλλο κάτι τέτοιο; Αν πρόκειται απλώς για διαπίστωση του συντάγματος, πού στηρίζεται; Αν δεν είναι διαπίστωση, είναι δεσμευτικός νομικός προσδιορισμός; Κι αν είναι έτσι, δεν έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την θρησκευτική ισότητα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 11, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όλα εντάξει και συμφωνώ, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε και ότι έχουμε σύνταγμα ελληνορθόδοξης πολιτείας με επικρατούσα θρησκεία κλπ.


Σάματις μας αφήνουν να το ξεχάσουμε; Γι' αυτό ζητάμε και αλλαγή του συντάγματος.

Η αναφορά σε λυχνάρι ούτε εμένα ήταν του γούστου μου, αλλά κατανοώ και το πνεύμα της. 
Γενικά πάντως συμφωνώ με πνεύμα της ανάρτησης του Ελληγενούς.

Όσο για το τι θα πει επικρατούσα θρησκεία, έχει χυθεί πολύ μελάνι και άκρη δεν έχει βρεθεί. 
Η άποψη που παραθέτει ο δόκτωρ είναι από τις πιο πειστικές κατ' εμέ.
(δεν μας λέει βέβαια πόσο λογικό είναι το σύνταγμα να παραθέτει απλώς μια διαπίστωση, ούτε τι θα γίνει αν πάψει να είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη θρησκεία, ούτε με ποια λογική οφείλει να συνεχίσει να είναι η επικρατέστερη με κρατική στήριξη μέσω παιδείας κλπ., ούτε σε τι διαφέρει τελικά αυτό από το να την έλεγαν επίσημη, αλλά είναι μια αρκετά πειστική άποψη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Δηλαδή εσείς πιστεύετε ότι η «δημιουργική ασάφεια» είναι καινοτομία των τελευταίων εβδομάδων και όχι διάχυτο πνεύμα όλης της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2015)

Η δημιουργική ασάφεια είναι διάχυτη στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Για την ελληνική νομοθεσία μόνο επιφανειακή άποψη έχω, αν και θυμάμαι περιπτώσεις που συνάντησα το αντίθετο: αντιδημιουργική σαφήνεια (π.χ.: Ν. 3037/2002, περί απαγόρευσης παιγνίων).


----------



## Earion (Apr 12, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, Δόκτορα, και συλλεξιλόγοι. Η δημιουργική ασάφεια είναι γνωστή από αιώνες στην Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία ως ευέλικτο εργαλείο για δύσκολες καταστάσεις και λέγεται *οικονομία* (τον όρο τον χρησιμοποιούμε όταν λέμε *κατ’ οικονομίαν*).

Υ.Γ. Κάποιος ονόματι banned8 εδώ (τι παράξενο χρηστώνυμο!) το ακροθίγει.


----------

